# Four Day Work Week starts on July 1st :)



## Janderso (Jun 18, 2021)

I decided to spend the last six months of my dealership career enjoying a four day work week.
The owner gave me his blessing this morning.
I'm really happy about it!


----------



## Karl_T (Jun 18, 2021)

sure beats the seven day work week I've had lately


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 18, 2021)

Way to go Jeff, that's awesome!


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 18, 2021)

Congrats. It won’t are long and you’ll wonder why you didn’t go 4 days years ago. My SO has 4-10’s, it’s the best.


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 18, 2021)

Next best thing is 7-day weekends.

Bruce


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 18, 2021)

BGHansen said:


> Next best thing is 7-day weekends.
> 
> Bruce


You are 100% correct.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 18, 2021)

Congratulations!

Early in my employment with Fred, I struck a deal with him to work a 3-day, 30 hour week. It was great! As a result, I was in a bar on Wednesday night and met the woman who I would marry, which caused me to buy a house and open my own business, which required me working a 60+ hr week.

Be very careful.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 18, 2021)

Living the dream Craig


----------



## Janderso (Jun 18, 2021)

BGHansen said:


> Next best thing is 7-day weekends.
> 
> Bruce


Yeah but the problem with that is you never get a day off


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 18, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I decided to spend the last six months of my dealership career enjoying a four day work week.


That's 4 too many for me .


----------



## westerner (Jun 18, 2021)

For most of my 20 year career at my last job, (the one I retired from), we worked 6 months of 5/8, and the other 6 at 4/10. 
The day where we went from one to the other was always a big deal. Sleep schedules were just one part of it.

I would have worked 3/13 with no lunch/break time if HR would have let me


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 19, 2021)

Many years in construction I worked 4/10's.  I loved that schedule.   Now i own my company and work a lot more than that.


----------



## pdentrem (Jun 19, 2021)

Been doing so since the pandemic started. Cannot go anywhere so spreading my vacation over as many Fridays as I can. We work half days on Friday so I can get 40 Fridays off. Love it, hate to go back to regular week next year.
Pierre


----------



## rabler (Jun 19, 2021)

I love retirement, regret I didn’t do it earlier.

Ironically, I have found that my to do list has grown correspondingly LARGER.  Shop projects, home remodeling, farm work, gardening and landscaping, all seem to have expanded disproportionately.  I have no clue how I kept up while working, and that was only a few years ago.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 19, 2021)

Our CPA says I’m fine to retire at 65 but, “we won’t be taking out SS until you are 66 and a half”.
Oh really? How am I going to supplement my wife’s pension in the mean time? I guess we are digging into investment funds. Ouch.
I may meet him in the middle and take the payments at 65 1/2.
Every month after that it’s another $16 a month.


----------



## rabler (Jun 19, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Our CPA says I’m fine to retire at 65 but, “we won’t be taking out SS until you are 66 and a half”.
> Oh really? How am I going to supplement my wife’s pension in the mean time? I guess we are digging into investment funds. Ouch.
> I may meet him in the middle and take the payments at 65 1/2.
> Every month after that it’s another $16 a month.


I read somewhere recently (maybe CNBC?) that the social security payments are based on an outdated life span expectation of 76(?) years.  With people living longer the benefits of waiting longer to collect gives you more money overall.  The problem is that the first few years post-retirement tend to be the most expensive, as people want to travel, or move to a (new) retirement home, etc.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 19, 2021)

rabler said:


> I read somewhere recently (maybe CNBC?) that the social security payments are based on an outdated life span expectation of 76(?) years.  With people living longer the benefits of waiting longer to collect gives you more money overall.  The problem is that the first few years post-retirement tend to be the most expensive, as people want to travel, or move to a (new) retirement home, etc.


They have my dead at 82


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 19, 2021)

Janderso said:


> They have my dead at 82


Me too . I hope I let them down !


----------



## pdentrem (Jun 19, 2021)

In Canada
My advisor has brought up the idea of tapping my investments until 70 where I can get maximum pension benefits, it is a 36% swing from 65. The advantage is reduced tax rate before the pension bump and where any unused funds can be placed into a tax sheltered account for use later. Travel can be expensive but after 75 years old can be troublesome for most and usually it is cheaper after that until the final move into a home or paying for full time live in caretaker.
Pierre


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 19, 2021)

rabler said:


> I read somewhere recently (maybe CNBC?) that the social security payments are based on an outdated life span expectation of 76(?) years. With people living longer the benefits of waiting longer to collect gives you more money overall. The problem is that the first few years post-retirement tend to be the most expensive, as people want to travel, or move to a (new) retirement home, etc.



I just turned 62 in April . Setting up to get out of the rat race as we speak . I'll get a reduced SS payment but who cares . I'm sure I won't be traveling the world at 86 YO . I have plenty of projects to keep me busy and will build equity thru them . I could never pass SS payments over to the children , but the retirement accounts and properties will go to them . I'm taking the ball and running with it . Tomorrow's are not promised . I do have many offers to work up to my $18,500 limit before being penalized . I feel much better having the chance to make $75 an hour under the table though . Plenty of work out there to do it .


----------



## Janderso (Jun 25, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Our CPA says I’m fine to retire at 65 but, “we won’t be taking out SS until you are 66 and a half”.


I met with my Financial guy again last night.
We ran the numbers out to age 92 for my wife and 90 to me.
He encouraged me to start drawing SS payments when I retire at 65. The long term difference is so inconsequential it really doesn't matter.
Two meaningful birthdays, 21 and 65 

*Today is my last Friday at work!!*
Next week I begin 4 day work weeks!


----------



## Janderso (Jun 25, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I just turned 62 in April . Setting up to get out of the rat race as we speak . I'll get a reduced SS payment but who cares . I'm sure I won't be traveling the world at 86 YO . I have plenty of projects to keep me busy and will build equity thru them . I could never pass SS payments over to the children , but the retirement accounts and properties will go to them . I'm taking the ball and running with it . Tomorrow's are not promised . I do have many offers to work up to my $18,500 limit before being penalized . I feel much better having the chance to make $75 an hour under the table though . Plenty of work out there to do it .


OUTSTANDING Dave!!
Good for you.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 25, 2021)

Janderso said:


> OUTSTANDING Dave!!
> Good for you.


I can't post what I'm thinking at this moment . But phuck,em . I'm done . My body nor mind can't take this any longer .


----------



## Janderso (Jun 25, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I can't post what I'm thinking at this moment . But phuck,em . I'm done . My body nor mind can't take this any longer .


I get it. I told my money guy yesterday, I've been opening up dealerships since 1976. I'm done.
There becomes a time when enough is enough.
Dave,
It's because you worked hard and saved/invested that is giving you the choice to retire or choose what you want to do at 62.
Way too many people do not have a choice and are not meeting early on with a financial planner or CPA.
The earlier you get started the better.
My wife and I feel so blessed that we chose to sacrifice a little bit, we took advantage of the 401K, 403B and the Roth IRA's.

I do go on.....


----------



## RandyWilson (Jun 25, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I can't post what I'm thinking at this moment . But phuck,em . I'm done . My body nor mind can't take this any longer .




I'm with you there. Around the first of this month I told the shop owner that I was going to go to part time. three or four days a week. He refused, insisting the shop is open 6 days a week and I HAD to be here. So I went to plan B without missing a beat. I announced I was retiring as of July 4th. The look on his face.....

 Now, at the time I had no idea how I was going to pull it off. I had not told my financial guy. The wife and I had discussed it a bit. Both agreed that being in this shop 10 hours a day six days a week was killing me health-wise. So we'll figure something out. Always do. We didn't announce it at all. No one else knew, inside or outside of the company. A week after giving notice, I get an email out of the blue from a national tech support company saying they were looking for telephone support people and my name came up. 

 So I am not retiring after all. I'm just changing my morning commute from 20 miles to 100 feet. And 90 of that will be getting to the kitchen and back to retrieve coffee.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 25, 2021)

RandyWilson said:


> So I am not retiring after all. I'm just changing my morning commute from 20 miles to 100 feet. And 90 of that will be getting to the kitchen and back to retrieve coffee.


That is great!!
I would have loved to see your boss's face. If one of my valuable guys told me he was retiring, I'd have that same look.
Somehow with 6 months to go, nothing gets me too worried anymore


----------



## RandyWilson (Jun 28, 2021)

I just saw General Quack for the yearly physical. My blood pressure was the lowest it's been in five years. He told me what ever I'm doing, keep it up. 

Oh, I'm planning on it.


----------

